# Instrumental Music Thread



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

yeah, I know, duh, all music uses instruments.  but srsly...

This has the opportunity to be a cross-genre thread, rather than the multiple threads for single genres we have - post any songs/pieces you like that are instrumentals (meaning not with lyrics - acapella Bobby McFerrin-type stuff is fine as long as nobody's singing actual words).

Brian May - Last Horizon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpMZ2IRsLOA

Booker T & The MGs - Green Onions:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDDKZ7PERDk

Mason Williams - Classical Gas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mguzKze1sYo

Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TQeRZnPWpc

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYmIKcP7Nbc
(better known as the theme from The Exorcist)

Santo & Johnny - Sleep Walk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAk_0N85wNk

Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo

Rush - YYZ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iONLKn5VHY4

Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile) - Santana:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE

Riviera Paradise - Stevie Ray Vaughan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4_H3ZPwndk

Van Halen - Eruption:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w-0bSo9OcI
and a surprise cover version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9t1kicp2jE

oh, and needs more satriani.
Surfing With The Alien:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjNAeELQ_Z8

Midnight:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNyqjNWTuQk


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2007)

Wagimawr, great idea for a thread!

*Allman Brothers - Jessica*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs

*Eric Clapton - Signe*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYNbn1rHGwE

*The Ventures - Walk Don't Run*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wjzom-WNXE

*Faith No More -- Woodpecker From Mars *
(some youtube user put this together --- Chaos - 
Woodpecker from mars - FNM)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1cli4hS3_U

*THE BEASTIE BOYS - LIGHTEN UP - INSTRUMENTAL*
(another home-made youtube video from some youtuber)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5g_fUdw8M

*Andreas Vollenweider --- Montrööt*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHstq7VMWYs&mode=related&search=

*Steve Howe - The Clap + Mood for a day*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ZmIFR4Sc0


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 17, 2007)

Wagimawr, what a great idea! You already included some of my favs in your list, but I am repeating them in mine:

Booker T & The MGs - Green Onions

Mason Williams - Classical Gas - one of my all-time favorites!

Santo & Johnny - Sleep Walk

Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein

Topsey - Part 2 (Don't remember the artists - it was an old 45 my step-Dad had - wonderful drum solo in it.)

Wipeout - don't remember the group and I'm too tired right now to look it up.

Clair de lune (by Claude Debussy) - Isao Tomita's version

The next 2 are off an all instrumental album we have called "Instrumental Moods", I can't find the CD right now, it's been misplaced, but we have the album on our "realplayer". Unfortunately, I don't know the artists, but here are the pieces:

Gabriel's Oboe 
Cristofori's Dream

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2007)

Some more...

ANJI - (performed by) TakahikoIshikawa&#12288;KounosukeSakazaki
originally performed by Davy Graham and later by Simon and Garfunkel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PwIy-NvhCU&mode=related&search=

Instrumental No. 1 - R.E.M. (video with images of New Orleans)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8WGCg4aIYA

Deep Blue Day - Brian Eno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJOm1njWb9Q

The Legend of Zelda Theme -- on theremin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYho56INKU&mode=related&search=

Greensleeves -- David Nevue (piano)
originally by King Henry VIII
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5ItNxpwChE

Burt Blanca & The King Creoles - Hawaii Jungle (1962)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgqkajepQNI

Buck Owens - 1966 - Buck's Polka (Instrumental)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF0vjwQ5JKk

John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss - G3 2005
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t25AOSxZZkI


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*I love a good instrumental too.

Here's a somewhat eclectic collection I can think of off the top of my head.



Red Hot Chili Peppers - Pretty Little Ditty
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6cDxu-EdsNs


Billy Preston - Outta Space
http://youtube.com/watch?v=podVGuZS6g8


Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended as Lovers
http://youtube.com/watch?v=msPiKYuuRiQ&mode=related&search=


Gato Barbieri's version of Europa (Earth's Cry Heaven's Smile)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=k9C0flA9ke4


Galway band "Where's The One" doing a blistering cover of Al Di Meola's Race With The Devil On A Spanish Highway
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zqhU_u0sV08&mode=related&search=


Chicago - Devil's Sweet (1972)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fjsoPCVI5Ko


*


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> The Legend of Zelda Theme -- on theremin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYho56INKU&mode=related&search=


Video game music. WOOT.

I'd start a thread but I don't think there's enough of it up on youtube. >_>

Mega Man music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkUnZmUtBwg


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Video game music. WOOT.
> 
> I'd start a thread but I don't think there's enough of it up on youtube. >_>
> 
> ...



Niiiiice! A variety of music. I've got the Mega Man Anniversary for PS2, so I am familiar with the original video game scores as well. These renditions are sweet!

I really dig the chill out version for the Flashman stage and the upbeat hard rockin' music for the Bubbleman stage. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2007)

The Freedom Riders - Strange Desire (1963) --- (slideshow)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtIi8NPrxi4

Randy Rhoads - Dee (2 youtubers playin' the geetar!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUbcmgl0mqU&mode=related&search=

Whiskey Before Breakfast (trio of youtubers playing bluegrass)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi4U9b3ideA&mode=related&search=

Earl Scruggs & Steve Martin - Foggy Mountain Breakdown
(lots of musicians/instruments actually ...very good bluegrass!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw&mode=related&search=


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing 
(The video is a Fender Guitar Promotion)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UdYRzH10L2M&mode=related&search=

*


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 17, 2007)

Probably one of my all time favorite "monster" musicians, is Brian Setzer. We are fortunate that Guy actually work's with his record label "Surf Dog" with video productions so we get to see a lot of his stuff.

Here is a prime example of Brian's incredible musicianship:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsVvajNut1o&mode=related&search=


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2007)

I'm going to be more general....

Just about anything I've heard done by Tommy Emmanuel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adfEjIZpqNE&search=classical gas

Most of the instramental stuff by the likes of Emerson Lake & Palmer, Yes, Alan Parsons, Be Bop Deluxe, etc.

Pretty much anything by Jeff Beck.

Jean Luc Ponty's work http://www.ponty.com/

Pretty much any instramental Jazz, Blues, Swing, etc.

And of course, the tune stuck in my head for most of the last 25 years: http://www.tuxjunction.net/harlemnocturne.htm


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Most of the instramental stuff by the likes of Emerson Lake & Palmer, Yes, Alan Parsons



Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Hoedown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0FuFfcCZiE

Yes (Steve Howe) - The Clap/Mood For a Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuJTFNrgE9k

Only found out recently that the Alan Parsons Project's tune "Sirius" was and still is used as the Chicago Bulls entrance music.*
Alan Parsons Project - Sirius (accompanying video of Aurora Borealis):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8-qfj4OEaZE

*the visitor entrance music is always Pink Floyd's "On The Run" (from Dark Side Of The Moon, engineered by Parsons)


Zandoz said:


> Pretty much anything by Jeff Beck.


Jeff Beck - Blue Wind:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eW73VIz7ctU

Jeff Beck/Jan Hammer/Steve Lukather - Freeway Jam:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5FuAZrsjYok


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 17, 2007)

Wowee - what a selection already listed - here's some of my favorites that haven't been posted already

Genesis - The Brazilian
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1dNRcMcl1eQ

Paul Mounsey - North
http://youtube.com/watch?v=F6cBz_s70AQ (yeah, the video's about concorde)

Paul Mounsey - As Terras Baixas Da Holanda

Mike Oldfield - Incantations
http://youtube.com/watch?v=G4WcLMeZwAc (only a small part of it mind!)

Tangerine Dream - Ricochet
http://youtube.com/watch?v=T_QXc5duq-4

Jean Michel Jarre - Zoolook
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_R04P4h2cwo

Jean Michel Jarre - Teo & Tea
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4eTa6U7pP6w

Giorgio Moroder - The Chase
http://youtube.com/watch?v=O-8Dl2CbWgc

Vangelis - Chariots of Fire
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dDVQzk5KoiA

enough for the moment

dX


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

Any Mike Oldfield is good. I recently came across his album _Guitars_, on which every sound is either created by, played on, or sampled from different kinds of guitars - I dig it.


----------



## Zandoz (May 17, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Hoedown
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0FuFfcCZiE
> 
> Yes (Steve Howe) - The Clap/Mood For a Day
> ...



Excellent!!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

The Beatles - Flying:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=14flwvMjyAQ

The Beatles - 12-Bar Original:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AE5gA-vj-IY


----------



## Chimpi (May 17, 2007)

*Dream Theater - Stream Of Consciousness* (Live at Budokan) | There's one hell of a guitar neck lightning/bending solo in the song. One of my favorite songs by them (and ever..of course).

*Dream Theater - Erotomania* (Live in New York) | First song to a trilogy of songs, and the only instrumental song in the trilogy.  Very good song, in my opinion.

*Apocalyptica - The Unforgiven* | Metallica song ("The Unforgiven") cover. Fantastic quartet of Cello's.

That's about all I can really find on YouTube. :bow:


----------



## gunther (May 17, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Video game music. WOOT.
> 
> I'd start a thread but I don't think there's enough of it up on youtube. >_>
> 
> ...



Great music and game series.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Probably one of my all time favorite "monster" musicians, is Brian Setzer. We are fortunate that Guy actually work's with his record label "Surf Dog" with video productions so we get to see a lot of his stuff.
> 
> Here is a prime example of Brian's incredible musicianship:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsVvajNut1o&mode=related&search=



Outstanding doo-wop sound on the second guitar playin' song! I believe Richie Valens and The Ventures also played that song. I love how he simultaneously strummed and picked and played with the guitar's volume knob. Brian Setzer played that beautifully! Fast fingers and smooth!

I am really enjoying many of the contributions on this thread. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Wowee - what a selection already listed - here's some of my favorites that haven't been posted already
> 
> Genesis - The Brazilian
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1dNRcMcl1eQ
> ...



Dave-
How did I ever forget "Chariots of Fire". I'm adding that to my list!

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2007)

A few more:

Axel F. - Harold Faltermeyer (HQ Audio) --- theme to --- "Beverly Hills Cop"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwn6D4xWVI0

Vince Guaraldi Trio - Skating (you-tubers put this together)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt8iVEAnfK8 

Adam Fulara - Mapple Leaf Rag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wShR8H5QWSM&mode=related&search=

:bounce:


----------



## Wagimawr (May 19, 2007)

Mason Williams w/Mannheim Steamroller - Doot Doot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p09men_0WPI


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2007)

:happy: 

Here's a variety of instrumental music that I hope you enjoy:

*Jazz*

Benny Goodman - Medley (1937)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh93540ymaY&mode=related&search=

Benny Goodman Orchestra Sing Sing Sing from Hollywood Hotel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJ4dpNal_k

Glenn Miller - Moonlight Serenade 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n92ATE3IgIs

*Flamenco*

Montana Skies plays Gringo Flamenco (full band)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWQHFAYORko

*Didgeridoo and various percussion*

Jono Callow Didgeridoo and Drum Demo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF_Hw8l01LI&mode=related&search=

*Hang Drum Instrumental* 

(very beautiful!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GaK4S36bYU&mode=related&search=

(with synchronized delays and a drum loop)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd58pPgmivI&mode=related&search=

*Cajon*

Cajon Solo (neat percussion!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xengi6dcXmU&mode=related&search=

*The Chapman Stick*

Stairway To Heaven - Michael Kollwitz (Led Zepellin cover) Listen to the whole thing. Excellent!!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHaFed-yxGU&mode=related&search=


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2007)

This is fantastic. At least I think so. :bow: 

Bang on a Can All-Stars and Thurston Moore - Stroking Piece
All 12 minutes and 44 seconds *BEAUTIFUL*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZx6cFrCYkM

If you are a fan of Sonic Youth and melody turning into chaotic noise and then back into melody, then you might dig this.


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2007)

Danny Kotchmar wrote this one, "Lost Due To Incompetence" (Theme For A Big Green Van), used in the soundtrack of Cheech And Chong's
movie, "Up In Smoke".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbRpUYjPST0


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2007)

imfree said:


> Danny Kotchmar wrote this one, "Lost Due To Incompetence" (Theme For A Big Green Van), used in the soundtrack of Cheech And Chong's
> movie, "Up In Smoke".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbRpUYjPST0



I like the riff in that song! :bow:


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I like the riff in that song! :bow:



Thanks. I also enjoyed watching this guy play it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk4qLFoMXS8&NR=1


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

This was pretty cool! Great musicianship. It's 9 minutes and 15 seconds. It may take some time to load or play but I love it!

*"Frankenstein" - Edgar Winter Group (1972)* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 25, 2007)

Got it covered in the first post, but it is pretty damn good.


----------



## Jane (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOa9FpYNEg0

Bad video, sound quality sucks...enjoy.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W37x7lNP4DY


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Got it covered in the first post, but it is pretty damn good.




Doh! Why did I miss it the first time around. :blink:


----------



## Jane (Jul 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Got it covered in the first post, but it is pretty damn good.



And, Edgar could play every instrument in it. Saw it performed live, with him playing each and every one.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

Jane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOa9FpYNEg0
> 
> Bad video, sound quality sucks...enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W37x7lNP4DY



Thanks for sharing this Jane. :bow: 

I found Frank Zappa on myspace and one of the 4 music selections was "Peaches En Regalia." 

Here's the link: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=11993640 

2nd youtube song/video --- Oh cool! Jethro Tull "Boureé
Nice music!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

Jane said:


> And, Edgar could play every instrument in it. Saw it performed live, with him playing each and every one.



Sweet! That's quite impressive.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 25, 2007)

This is a killer thread! There are so many great instrumental tunes, I don't know where to start.

Okay, here's one from a guitarist that I've posted about before. His name is Andy McKee, and the song is called "Drifting":
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4

Mango & Zandozmentioned a great guitar virtuoso in their posts, Jeff Beck. I am adding the great Carlos Santana, and a beautiful instrumentsl called "Samba Pa Ti":
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WzSayxVM_E0

Sometimes a song with vocals loans itself to being a great instrumental as well. Case in point, the Jimi Hendrix tune "Little Wing" as performed by Stevie Ray Vaughn.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UdYRzH10L2M


Here's one that's prolly over 20 years old, but still sounds fresh, Herbie Hancock performing "Rockit":
http://youtube.com/watch?v=S7dAxvj2mlU

Last, but not least, and old fave for us old rockers from Ian Anderson & Jethro Tull called "Bouree'"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=W37x7lNP4DY

Enjoy, everyone!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

I like the instrumental version of "Little Trouble Girl" from Sonic Youth. That, I cannot find anywhere on the world wide web to share.

The Beastie Boys have a new instrumental album out called "The Mix Up." I haven't heard it yet but I know it's gotta be pretty good!

Here's a song and video ----

The Beastie Boys "Off The Grid"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=L8uQXtpUxok&mode=related&search=

There's a guitar riff in there that sounds like "96 Tears" from The Mysterians to me.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 25, 2007)

"Soul Limbo" by Booker T and the MGs. Maybe the happiest piece of music I've heard. 

Well, with the possible exception of "Tiger Love and Turnip Greens" by Duane Eddy. Too bad I can't find a video of that to show you.


*Edited to add:* _Don't even bother looking at the screen for this video. Just enjoy the tune!_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jul 25, 2007)

Gustavo Santaolalla - Jardin and Iguaza (the whole album "Ronroco" is wonderful)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0GXTzALVoI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8faxW6Pls

Aphex Twin - Jynweythek Ylow 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcFsD8Pn3qw

Peter Gabriel - "Passion" -soundtrack to _The Last Temptation of Christ_ - "Zaar" is best known song off the album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R1M3kHTPnI 

Clint Mansell - "lux aeterna" - originally composed for Requiem for a Dream later used in the promotion of _Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers_ (but don't hold that against it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjWHlKAsBNA


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 26, 2007)

Long live math rock!

Hella - Biblical Violence


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 26, 2007)

mine's sort of boring but I've always loved "Love is Blue" by Paul Muriat


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 26, 2007)

The theme to the comedy show Dave Allen At Large.

I've always liked its English funkiness. It sounds dated...but that's what makes it so cool!


----------



## winndich (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a guy with his guitar and some incredible talent:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATub40Npxik&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vom0qNmzFSs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfqu4YEufYc

One cool show with a guitar player and a marionette:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rIJJp6aMlA

A Norwegian guy called Lasse Gjertsen. He makes very experimental, but cool music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9698TqtY4A&eurl=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzqumbhfxRo&eurl=


P.S.: I have to disagree with the first post in this thread. Wagimawr says, all music use instruments. That's not true. There sure is a capella music, like the Wise Guys or the Flying Pickets. They use no instruments.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for agreeing with me and not calling the human voice an instrument.  Makes it easy for me to denounce artists who don't play an instrument.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> "Soul Limbo" by Booker T and the MGs. Maybe the happiest piece of music I've heard.
> 
> Well, with the possible exception of "Tiger Love and Turnip Greens" by Duane Eddy. Too bad I can't find a video of that to show you.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed that! Thanks for sharing. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

"Having An Average Weekend" --- Shadowy Men On A Shadowy Planet

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=46175642

I really love this piece of music! :bow:

p.s. The song plays from beginning to end then there is something else that plays afterwards. "shrugs" ...but you still get to listen to the whole song.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 27, 2007)

I know it's not instrumental, and really different!
But there are lots of instruments, for sure!  
I love it!
Dies Irae, Mozart's Requiem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl-wRbJoWVA


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was about 7 years old, *Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor* scared the crap out of me, because it was used as the opening music for a fantastic series of animated history lessons called *Once Upon A Time: Man*, and the images in that opening sequence just chilled my young little mind.

Here's what I'm talking about.​
Unfortunately, the only example I could find was that logo-ridden example of the French version (this one for an episode on Neanderthal man).

Could have gotten a better recording of the piece itself, but I wanted to put the pictures up so you'd see what turned me into the twisted individual I now am. 




Still gives me chills!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> When I was about 7 years old, *Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor* scared the crap out of me



I adore Toccata and Fugue. Beautiful piece of music.

BTW: Anyone else like Midnight Syndicate's music? It's all gothic instrumentals.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 11, 2007)

You a fan of Tubular Bells too, Jack? Or too prog-y?


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

I didnt read this whole thread so I dont know if this is already here, but I LOVE it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 11, 2007)

"Classical Gas" by Mason Williams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgUql7E7S-k


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 11, 2007)

"Linus and Lucy " by The Vince Guaraldi Trio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Ei-ZFttsQ


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You a fan of Tubular Bells too, Jack? Or too prog-y?



I like it. 

That reminds me, Dee (Twisted Sister) Snider released a CD of Halloween themed instrumental music called Van Helsing's Curse: Oculus Infernum that had a terrific darker sounding update called Tubular Hell.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

"Autumn Leaves" 
It's been done a million times and will be done a million times more but it's literally brought me to the floor here:
http://tinyurl.com/2gyygq


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a fan of instrumental soundtracks so my faves are pretty predictable:

John Williams: Pretty much everything, mainly Star Wars Episode IV, Superman I and II and Raiders of the Lost Ark

James Horner: Star Trek II, Star Trek III and Aliens soundtrack

Brad Fiedel: Terminator I and II

Danny Elfman: Obviously his original main theme scores for Batman and Spider-Man.

Alan Silvestri: The Clan of the Cave Bear movie soundtrack is particularly haunting, even though the movie sucked Cave Bear Balls. Contact, The Abyss and Forrest Gump were good orchestral suites, though.

Basil Poledouris (died 2006): Conan the Barbarian (obvious), RoboCop (his work with any Paul Verhoeven picture just works) and Hunt for Red October.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 11, 2007)

Forgot Night on Bald Mountain (Fantasia) and Grieg's "In the Hall of the Mountain King". Both very good D&D mood music.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 11, 2007)

Ennio Morricone, and his works in the movie "The Legend of 1900." Simply fantastic, in my opinion. Everything I've heard from him thus far (though very little from sources other than this movie) is just great.


----------



## mango (Sep 11, 2007)

*Another eclectic mix of Instrumental music clips I could find....

Giorgio Moroder - Theme to Scarface
Interesting visual editing where he's spliced in every fragment of movie clip from the film where every character drops the F word (but without the sound).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLMy1Iaaorg&mode=related&search=


Bob James - Tappan Zee
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yllMjjheRmQ


John Frusciante - Murderers
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uzCk31-XAfw&mode=related&search=


Herbie Hancock - Rockit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7dAxvj2mlU


Barry White - Love's theme
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9lkXm3_p6zc

 *


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2007)

I love love love Itzhak Perlman's playing in the Schindler's List soundtrack

The Mission soundtrack

Beastie Boys -The In Sound from Way Out!

Friends of Dean Martinez

Esquivel


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 11, 2007)

Diz n' Bird at Carnegie Hall-Koko

Love this song


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Ennio Morricone, and his works in the movie "The Legend of 1900." Simply fantastic, in my opinion. Everything I've heard from him thus far (though very little from sources other than this movie) is just great.



Morricone is just fabulous. I collect everything I can by him (just soundtracks) in fact. What's unique about him as a soundtrack composer is the vast range of styles he uses and the effortless (seemingly) juxtaposition of low and high art. Some of his campy stuff is the best. He's justly renowned for his soundtracks to the spaghetti westerns but he's done tons and tons of other great stuff too.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 12, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> James Horner: Star Trek II, Star Trek III and Aliens soundtrack


No Jerry Goldsmith? His soundtrack to Star Trek: TMP is pretty fantastic, if for no other reason(s) than the main title theme, and the use of the "blaster beam".

Also, in honor of jazz legend Joe Zawinul, who passed away Tuesday in Vienna, here's a fan-made video of his composition "A Remark You Made", from Weather Report's seminal album 'Heavy Weather':
http://youtube.com/watch?v=InZq9TR6SKQ


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me and not calling the human voice an instrument.  Makes it easy for me to denounce artists who don't play an instrument.



Oh, most people I know in my music degree course do it. The general description of a singer is 'failed musician'. That annoys them! 

I suppose I'll throw a cross section into the mix.

An Ending (Ascent) - Brian Eno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF0qgxV0UW0
Ok, not so much Instrumental as Synthesized, but I like it.

Double Violin Concerto, 2nd movement - Bach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2wnJWbPaYc
Not the best recording ever, but the youtube one that appealed most.

Doctor Who - Ron Grainer/Delia Derbishire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2x5IKxmAQ

Winter - Vivaldi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z--FGpVK15E

The REM instrumentals already mentioned.
Shostakovich.
Beethoven. An absolute god.
Tchaikovsky.
Jack Wall's score for Myst 3 and 4. Proof if proof were needed that game music is more than just beeping noises.
And so on and so on forever (it seems)

(I'm mostly a classical type, so I doubt I'm in keeping with most of this thread, but instrumental tends to outnumber everything else in my itunes library)


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's one that gets the blood going!

It's the battle music from *Space Battleship Yamato* (some of you may now it better as *Star Blazers*).

No good YouTube of the music, so click the link, then go to Sounds (as shown in the first picture below), then go to Stirring Yamato Battle Music (as shown in the second picture below).

(A bit of a hassle, but the music is _*SO DAMN WORTH IT!*_)

Listen to it LOUD.

Here's the link.

Here's the pics: 

View attachment star blazers click for sound.jpg


View attachment star blazers click for music.jpg


----------



## scudmissilez (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, let's see......BELA FLECK and the Flecktones (I got to trade 4s with Jeff Coffin!!!!!!), ALL of Arturo Sandoval and Maynard Ferguson's Stuff, DCI (that's Drum Corps, or specialized marching bands, for the novice, anyone who may not completely respect marching bands should look up "Drum Corp" on Youtube, and find something with "Cavaliers," "Blue Devils," "Phantom Regiment," or "Cadets,"). Charles Mingus' "Moanin'" is an Awesome Bari Sax solo I've played a few times, Chris Potter OWNS the saxophone scene these days (no, sorry, Kenny G and Dave Koz don't. They're not even on the map compared to Chris Potter. Though Dave Koz's funny dancing makes me smile on the inside). Herbie Hancock, Jaco Pastorius, Victor Wooten and his Family Band (I have to say that when he does open his mouth, the lyrics are usually pretty awful, though he has a very pleasant voice, and his Bass skills are ridiculous!), and the Jeff Coffin Mu'tet. Chuck Mangione's stuff tends to get turned into high school marching band fodder, but the original recordings (or live from the Hollywood bowl) are pretty nice. While he does sing, much of the instrumental element of the Dave Matthews band works really well (and Carter Beaufords just a champ, hands down). I'm always up for some Count Basie/Duke Ellington era music, though I find that more fun to play than listen to (particularly because many of the period recordings are just plain bad). Speaking of Big Bands, Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band is bringing Jazz back faster than Justin Timberlake is bringin' sexy back (oh yeah, and their alto sax brings a little sexy, too). For those who don't know, they're the band that recorded a lot of the soundtrack to "the incredibles"...I believe Gordon Goodwin himself many have composed all the music....have to double check that one.....The Manhattan Transfer's a group that's on the edge, because they definetly sing words, but often it's not about the words, it's about the fact that they just texted and 4 part harmonized a Coltrane Saxophone solo (for example). Medeski Martin and Wood are kinda out there, but I've learned a few licks from them, it's good chilling music. Michael Lowenstern is a Bass Clarinet player from the NY area....he dabbles in mixing acoustic/electronic music, that definetly has a pop-ish feel at times (not avant guard in sound at all, perhaps in conception). oh, and Miles Davis' Kind of Blue=best jazz album ever. End of Story.

P.S.-wow, I just wrote my first substantial post.......sweet!


----------



## scudmissilez (Sep 13, 2007)

And Tower of Power instrumentals, I <3 Lenny Pickett (one of my friends at school took lessons with him!). Oh, and since I dropped a few Bass names, lemme add in Edgar Meyer, Ray Brown, Marcus Miller. K, maybe done now!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 24, 2007)

Kool And The Kang - Summer Madness

Boyz In The Hood Fan Made Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSw4g8ukE40


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 7, 2007)

I ran across an old instrumental favorite. I don't know if anyone has mentioned it, so here goes.....Genesis - Los Endos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbxswV2a6l0&mode=related&search=


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a few more

King of the Surf Guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIU0RMV_II8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0dEeNTvSWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xymVxcLQVT8

This guy's pretty good  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzW8fi8z5C8

No idea who this guy is, but I give him mad props
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1vA9FY6xMs


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's Cecilia Ann (The Pixies version) originally done by the Surftones

*a youtuber made this ...so enjoy the music still even if you dislike the video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvkNK_DAiSU


----------



## mango (Jan 9, 2008)

*May the music of Giorgio Moroder live on forever!

Flashdance Love Theme 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dGjk8JPu-Ns


*


----------



## prickly (Jan 9, 2008)

.............early roy ayers/ubiquity. and the earlier shout of kool and the gang was spot on too.


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2008)

*The Shadows - Apache 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pY-rPDwzM9M



*


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

california dreamin' 
(fingerstyle guitar)
acoustic instrumental 
by some "youtuber"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lELKyZwlxc&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

_This is really cool!_

*Four Hands Guitar*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4BYMvVvMg0&feature=related


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

I have looked through this thread and I missed thoose three that stuck in my head at first.

1. Apache with The Spotnicks, but Mango wrote "The Shadows - Apache" so I had to google that up, and it seems like Spotnicks was a cover on that one :doh::blush:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBOp-hYzegk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LvuhT9Z-Cs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlFdWX8SkV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa37EeM4qEg&feature=related

2. Albatross by Fleetwood Mc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSZHT2XvoLM

3. Jimi Hendrix "National anthem" from Woodstock.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV7TMFceriw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFaPW_AE_D8



Cheers


----------



## ataraxia (May 25, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Any Mike Oldfield is good. I recently came across his album _Guitars_, on which every sound is either created by, played on, or sampled from different kinds of guitars - I dig it.



Indeed. It's especially great, considering that Oldfield is a guitar god.


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu15Ou-jKM0


instrumental percussion :happy:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 29, 2008)

Placebo - Bulletproof Cupid
alot of people who don't like placebo like this song because brian molko doesn't sing, well in the original I think he did but they decided it sounded much better without it, and use this track as their intro for gigs and stuff, but I can't remember if they have at recent gigs, anyway, heres the best sounding version I could find on youtube, set to a heroes fanvid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2i0WBTNWoY


----------



## The Fez (May 29, 2008)

anything by Trace Bundy, but inparticular

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyY4LNkxOW0

he's insane!


----------



## panhype (May 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Morricone is just fabulous. I collect everything I can by him (just soundtracks) in fact. What's unique about him as a soundtrack composer is the vast range of styles he uses and the effortless (seemingly) juxtaposition of low and high art. Some of his campy stuff is the best. He's justly renowned for his soundtracks to the spaghetti westerns but he's done tons and tons of other great stuff too.


Old post, i see, nonetheless big props to Morricone. And nice description of his work 



mango said:


> *The Shadows - Apache
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pY-rPDwzM9M
> 
> ...


This one soooo huge. And brilliant at the same time. Simply stunning.


----------



## Zandoz (May 29, 2008)

Some that I've been listening to lately:

Brian Setzer Orchestra: 

Sleepwalk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnhRNxnTNeM&feature=related
Hawii Five O Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMpfRmWfjrs



Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld 

'Cause We've Ended As Lovers / Stratus http://youtube.com/watch?v=BhkbSUIpR-s
Angel (Footsteps) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-VykMGAoDI&NR=1
A Day in the Life http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0I2EGP_p4o
You Never Know http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BetdFiIpH2g


----------



## panhype (May 29, 2008)

Another composer of larger than life soundtracks is Peter Thomas who also had his own orchestra, the Peter Thomas Sound Orchestra. He is best known for his unbelievable futuristic and at the same time catchy soundtrack of the 60s German SciFi series "Space Patrol" (Raumpatrouille). His list of film and tv scores, as Wiki shows, is sheer endless. And his compositions/arrangements throughout exceptional, with dense horn sections, a leading Farfisa organ, frequent use of the Theremin, early synths and his own invention, the ThoWiephon. It may not surprise that his works often were used for crime thrillers. 

Sun Ra meets Easy Listening Jazz? Ice cold elegance!

Here is the "Space Patrol" theme - the infamous vocoderized intro countdown is missing though. OK, that makes it a true instrumental lol

Another one called "Verräter" (traitor) 

Or here: "Der Gorilla von Soho" - brilliant!


----------



## nerdcore (May 30, 2008)

finally a thread I feel like I can jump in on

anything by mogwai
Here is "I know You Are But What Am I?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0uSrV2L2yU

I am having difficulty finding a good youtube link for Tristeza so here is this http://www.myspace.com/tristeza


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 5, 2008)

Rick Wakeman http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mSJP18SMXw&NR=1


----------



## runnerman (Jun 5, 2008)

Great thread. Many great instrumental pieces noted!

I've got to mention "Jessica" by the Allman Brothers again, because I loved that song so much, I named my daughter Jessica! Now, I love it even more!

My contribution is Deodato, especially this classic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0rDBncLS6k


----------



## mimosa (Jun 8, 2008)

Steve Burns, (of all people....) with a little help from the Flaming lips...on his album , Songs For The Dustmites....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt0j6t9jl1k&feature=PlayList&p=49692761A238A69B&index=2


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jun 8, 2008)

I love many different types of instrumental music, my three favorite 'modern' instrumental groups are;

Bell Orchestre

Amiina

and

Gordian Knot

Otherwise I do like me some Post Rock, as well as Jazz.
Preferable stuff like Sonny Rollins, Charles Mingus, Thelonious Monk, Ornette Coleman, John Coltrane, Miles Davis, and Charlie Parker, no Kenny G, thank you.
Though as far as modern Jazz is concerned, I admit that I love John Zorn.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Steve Burns, (of all people....) with a little help from the Flaming lips...on his album , Songs For The Dustmites....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt0j6t9jl1k&feature=PlayList&p=49692761A238A69B&index=2



I never knew that the dude was a talented musician. :happy:


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

These are all instrumental bands, so you can check out anything by all of them, but...
Explosions In The Sky: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pP09piedtAk (If you have no patience skip 5 minutes into the video... it sends chills down my spine.)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fG0s4rEQLmc (probably the most epic band of all time, and the video does no justice.)

Tera Melos:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fWqkUG5r7XU

Hella:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rT95gQ0T0bY (I would make love to this drummer)

Don Caballero
Volta Do Mar
Battles 
Helmet
Sigor Ros (not instrumental, but nice ambient music)
A Silver Mt. Zion

I could probably go on, but can't think of any more right now.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2008)

Got to have Hip Hug-Her, by Booker T and the MGs.

Got to.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2008)

Stalkin', by Duane Eddy.

Badass stroll rhythm, tons of vibrato and natural reverb on the guitar, eerie moans, dangerous Memphis-blues piano, and a saxophone growling out pure sleazy sex.

Friggin' cool.


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a nice one from this 53 year-old dog's childhood.

The Village Stompers-Washington Square

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KjcpjDYInM


----------



## dragorat (Oct 12, 2008)

*there are many good choices on this thread.A few additions of my own.
1)Out of Limits-The Markettes
2)Walk Don't Run-The Ventures
3)Popcorn-Hot Butter
4)Percolator-can't recall the artist at the moment
I'll think of more to add later.*


----------



## nerdcore (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone listen to Do Make Say Think?


----------



## ravfa (Nov 27, 2008)

Very cool thread, and some great posts & music. But. . .no one's mentioned Eric Johnson, uber-guitarist? He has some stunning intrumentals on each of his albums. The best-known is probably _Cliffs of Dover_ from *Ah Via Musicom.* But he has many excellent ones. 

There's also Loreena McKennit, the Canadian singer/musician who mixes folk/celtic/new age/world beat into a distinctive, unique, & captivating sound. She usually puts a couple of intrumentals on her albums too. _Prologue_ & _Marco Polo_ from *The Book of Secrets* are good examples.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 17, 2009)

The Dixie Dregs, live at the Montreux Jazz Festival in 1978, with their version of the country classic "The Wabash Cannonball".

Be amazed.


----------



## BMOC (Jun 17, 2009)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> These are all instrumental bands, so you can check out anything by all of them, but...
> Explosions In The Sky:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pP09piedtAk (If you have no patience skip 5 minutes into the video... it sends chills down my spine.)
> 
> ...





Godspeed and Explosions are the shit. I've been a fan of Godspeed for years around the time I got into *Tortoise* back in the day. 

Also check out a midwestern band called *Hammock*. Reminiscent of Explosions in the Sky and some of their songs have vocals too but the band is very ambient. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPKKW5O_2E0&feature=related

*Boards of Canada*. Another favorite. Retro electronica mixed with new. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQEmaj9C6ko&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7bKe_Zgk4o&feature=related


----------



## BMOC (Jun 17, 2009)

FreeThinker said:


> The Dixie Dregs, live at the Montreux Jazz Festival in 1978, with their version of the country classic "The Wabash Cannonball".
> 
> Be amazed.



I saw the Dixie Dregs 3x back in the day. Met bassist Andy West and T. Lavitz at the show. Very cool people. Amazing band. "What If" was always my favorite album. Their version of "Jessica" from the live albums a few years back is rockin'.


----------



## panhype (Jun 18, 2009)

Peter Hammill - The Comet, the Course, the Tail

What?  You're right, that's not an instrumental. Even far from that  Buuuut, what we got here is somebody called JPPOC playing an instrumental version of that classic, on his electric guitar! And he does a fabulous job. "A sort of Comet"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2009)

Andreas Vollenweider - Molly's Jig
(minimal vocals)

The Beastie Boys - Kangaroo Rat

The Breeders - S.O.S.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool thread!
I love guitar instrumentals-The Shadows are legendary!
Here is a short list of some of my faves:

The Call Of Ktulu - Metallica
Man Of Mystery - The Shadows
Eruption - Van Halen
Peter Gunn - Duane Eddy
A Short History of the End of the World (Part VII(The Final Chapter(abbr.))) - GWAR
The Frightened City - The Shadows


----------



## BMOC (Jun 18, 2009)

In case you missed it, Bob Bogle, the co-founder of the popular 60's instrumental surf guitar group, The Ventures, was found dead this week at age 75. 
http://new.music.yahoo.com/walk-don...d--61990120;_ylt=AkSOXnGKHAxlqMV4405XFnzTwSUv


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2009)

dead thread is dead.

BUT WAIT

This one's not strictly instrumental, but hey, I started this thread! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MEQil5wWNY


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thread not dead!

SRV: Wham
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEjqdNi6yOo

SRV: So Excited
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz8CbcOSqpY

Herb Alpert: Mexican Shuffle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IvKTspkhnw

Joe Stump: Jimi Stomp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=646u_s9qxeQ


----------



## Chode McBlob (Aug 7, 2009)

Almost all Joe Satriani is instrumental Rock.

From Frank Zappa is:
*Guitar
Shut Up 'n' Play Yer Guitar
The Grand Wazoo*

*The Derek Trucks Band* album

*Brand X* - Fusion Jazz, all their albums

*Jean Luc Ponty* - Fusion Jazz, all his albums

Jeff Beck: *Wired *and *Blow by Blow*


----------



## BMOC (Aug 9, 2009)

Classic fusion schtuff, Chode. Got 'em all. Chew on this:

Magma-(Check the drums only version of the same video which has the whole song). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HniJ-kMlelE&feature=related

Herbie Hancock w/Jaco P on bass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvH5NWNuegk&feature=related

Stanley Jordan- Remember this kid? This takes talent and practice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baDM3_6w8-E&feature=channel_page


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2009)

BMOC said:


> Herbie Hancock w/Jaco P on bass.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvH5...rl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vJDrGXWG4Q


----------



## BMOC (Aug 9, 2009)

Jaco's debut was a great album. Classic.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 9, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's a few more
> 
> King of the Surf Guitar.
> 
> ...



How the heck did I miss this thread! Along the lines of surf guitar... Here are a couple of songs by the Challengers much of who's music was instrumental...

The Man From U.N.C.L.E.

I believe the Challengers may have done the theme to Munsters?
Munsters Theme Song (earlier version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5zUL6pPWYg&feature=fvw

Later Version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFCnvH2E-6A


Unfortunately I'm not finding songs by The Challengers on YouTube, so here is an example of this genre of music (forgive me if this has been posted...)

Here is a song by The Ventures from a movie or television show I believe...

The McCoy


----------



## imfree (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's an interesting treatment of "Classical Gas".

Hugo Montenegro-Classical Gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7-qsGRHYX8


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 10, 2009)

A few more of classic surf guitar... and evidence that old men can still rock! 

Duo Tones - 
Lets go trippin' / Miserlou

Mr. Moto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wPNeUJut-I&feature=related


...and of course the Punk renditions:

Agent Orange -

Miserlou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GewnYsNGqqw&feature=related

Mr. Moto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhq8CqtCDo&feature=related

Pipeline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiobsK63SwU&feature=related


Here's one I didn't know existed...

Agent Orange doing the Get Smart Theme...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpmX5vX_5wU&feature=related



A couple of random instrumental covers done by two members of the Ramones...

Johnny Ramone - Viva Las Vegas (Instrumental)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8W3m5gKwGI&feature=related

Dee Dee Ramone - Sidewalk Surfin' (Instrumental)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9WbSyqb2rA


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 11, 2009)

One of my favorite "laid back, chillin' songs of all time

SRV-Lenny


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 11, 2009)

didn't read all the posts..so hope these aren't duplicates but these are my fave...of course my all time favorite

charlie brown suite-vince guaraldi

misc random instrumental stuff-ignore the pics...just wanted ya to hear the music. my daughter and i watch alot of anime and it usually has awesome instrumental stuff

the akatsuki theme from naurto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux0Qnn2XEgM

i love anything blue man group
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RamNJn9jXk

theme from exodus (one of the only songs i learned to play...lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVZpeNGFrB8

and my fave...the overture from phantom of the opera original cast recording
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZJhZ7TUYY


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 12, 2009)

BMOC said:


> Jaco's debut was a great album. Classic.



Yus yus!

I own like 25 Jaco CDs check him out people~


----------



## mango (Aug 15, 2009)

*Luis Bacalov/ Edda Dell'Orso -"The Grand Duel" (1972)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSgLbSxpTSI

(Was also used in the animation sequence of Kill Bill vol.1)


*


----------



## mango (Sep 11, 2009)

*Santana - Song of the Wind*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj0zGxDxXVM


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2009)

Sharing a couple more:



The Beastie Boys - Song For Junior
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzxCL1Vb9hk


Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0t8nvFUvqI




:bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 13, 2009)

A Chet Atkins instrumental medley with a poem intro from Johnny Cash (skip to 2:55 for just the music):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8b4kbNhG4Y


----------



## panhype (Sep 14, 2009)

BMOC said:


> Magma-(Check the drums only version of the same video which has the whole song).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HniJ-kMlelE&feature=related


This version of "The Last Seven Days" is earthshaking. And Christian Vander probably the most unbelievable drummer ever. What a combination of precision and _explosivity_ (new word)!

Technically, "The Last Seven Days" contains vocals. But since those are meant just as extra chords or 'coloratura', i think it's fine to have it in the instrumentals thread. Same thing goes for "De Futura", a live recording from '77. It was written by Jannick Top, the bass player, and spans an entire LP side. It's very minimalistic and works as a tour de force in musical 'dynamics'.

Magma - De Futura


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2009)

*Not sure if I've already posted this one....


Ween - A Tear For Eddie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtHGjZNwDwU


*


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2009)

*John Williams - Cavatina (Live 1979)* *best known as Stanley Myer's theme from _The Deer Hunter_
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_8d0DJpbBI*


----------



## panhype (Oct 8, 2009)

Glen Brown - No More Slavery & South East Rock - two classic instrumentals back to back on the Slaving riddim.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2009)

Shocking Blue - Acka Raga

Tortoise - Everglade


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone rmember 'Egyptian reggae' by jonathan Richman,recently used in a British TV advert,but can't remember what for.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 18, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> Anyone rmember 'Egyptian reggae' by jonathan Richman,recently used in a British TV advert,but can't remember what for.



I found it on youtube.



Egyptian Reggae


----------



## panhype (Nov 18, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I found it on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Reggae


Great song. Turbo-hilarious video!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 20, 2009)

in the spirit of the upcoming holidays...

nutcracker suite-brian setzer orchestra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_7AvrTnMpY


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 20, 2009)

and in a similar vein (the video is not my fault...)

Mannheim Steamroller - Faeries
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO1Lp7WjwBk


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2009)

*Flamenco magic!!

Paco de Lucia - Entre dos aguas (1976)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oyhlad64-s


Al Di Meola, Paco de Lucia, John McLaughlin - Passion, Grace & Fire 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3Qr4SKlJU


Al Di Meola - Ritmo De La Noche
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew18dSoofK8


Al Di Meola - Race With The Devil on a Spanish Highway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atz9vzTAUh0


Acoustic magic!!

Steve Howe (Yes) - Mood for a Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiA1XBXAE6U


*


----------



## panhype (Dec 2, 2009)

Aggrovators - Chapter of Money.
Another take of King Tubby on the Money Money Riddim. The person who posted this one to YouTube btw has Sun Ra as his profile pic. Nice combo


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2010)

Zappa Plays Zappa - Peaches En Regalia (Live Performance)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQiSlG_ziVA


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2010)

I also just found this - Sufjan Stevens (instrumental version) of "For the Widows in Paradise, For the Fatherless in Ypsilanti"

I like how the banjo and guitar come together in this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZngR5otrrzw


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 27, 2010)

Duane Allman, Little Martha
If I ever learn to play I will buy a dobro and probably never leave my house again, I will just and play this all day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PiHsS8LP8


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Duane Allman, Little Martha
> If I ever learn to play I will buy a dobro and probably never leave my house again, I will just and play this all day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PiHsS8LP8



That was beautiful!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes it is, like I said. I'd never leave the house again. Its actually two guitars played in unison, watch the Leo Kottke videos the hear it on one guitar.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 27, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Zappa Plays Zappa - Peaches En Regalia (Live Performance)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQiSlG_ziVA



Well sir, you brought up Zappa, can't let his named be mentioned without throwing this beautiful piece in there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBQPkLuwy80


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcFPFL0ZfyI Shall We Take A Turn? by Korpiklaani.


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2010)

This one grew on me in March when The Weather Channel
was using it on our "Local On The 8's".........

Incognito-Open Highway 
(a.k.a CC Gilmore-The Waiting Game)
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=WS-500M+demo&aq=f

*Click on "WS-500M Demo"


----------



## mountaindew (Jun 27, 2010)

Last year was Frederic Chopin's 200th anniversary of his birth. Everyone should go to YouTube and check out the famous ones (Fantasie-Impromptu, Revolutionary Etude, Prelude in E minor, Raindrop Prelude, Tristesse, Minute Waltz, etc.)

Also, Liquid Tension Expirement has some of the best instrumentals.


----------



## mango (Aug 19, 2010)

*Al Di Meola - Sequencer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnYSmQWsMKQ


&#8206;1980's instrumentals at their most fast & furious..

lol


*


----------



## Mythik (Aug 19, 2010)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well sir, you brought up Zappa, can't let his named be mentioned without throwing this beautiful piece in there.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBQPkLuwy80



Simply awesome.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2010)

The Ventures-Walk, Don't Run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIuIIqbyEIU

Woo-hoooo!!!!, the 60's original never 
had pumpin' bass like this!!!!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not very good at the links bit, but how about the Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Christmas Eve in Sarajevo?


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I'm not very good at the links bit, but how about the Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Christmas Eve in Sarajevo?



Here ya' go, kind Gal. Not just a link for the 
song, either, but complete with a computer
synchronized, TRIAC-controlled, RFI
generating massive Christmas Light display:

Trans-Siberian Orchestra-
Christmas In Serajevo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0IwpRzWL_4


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

Herb Alpert And The Tiajuana Brass are not
just any elevator music. Their music 
features lush percussion, snappy rhythms,
and a nice-strongly mixed prominent bass
line. This one won awards for being one
of the most technically perfect recordings
of it's day.

Herb Alpert And The Tiajuana Brass-
A Taste Of Honey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsKo_LtShsw


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Aug 28, 2010)

Eluvium - An Accidental Memory in the Case of Death

Eluvium is pretty much the dream.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I love the exotic instrumental sounds of Martin Denny, Les Baxter, and Tipsy. I also love the instrumental side of Calexico ~ El Picador and Minas De Cobre, for example. They're not just about the instrumental stuff, though. And who could forget the king of all surf guitar, Dick Dale?


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

Norcross Georgia's very own

Stratogeezer-Telstar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYf2UL9N7_A


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 28, 2010)

Forgive if these have already been posted.

"Lenny" - Stevie Ray Vaughan (R.I.P. yesterday was the 20th anniversary of his death).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s-OafVVG5

"Cissy Strut" - The Meters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HVFZtfTKJQ

"Transylvania" - Iron Maiden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfEJU4KUEkk


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

Billy Preston-Outta Space
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75-gcaA850g&feature=related


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 28, 2010)

Short but sweet, "Dee" - Randy Rhoads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7EpHxc7_EI&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2015)

*The String Alongs - Wheels *

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zb6H4b_oiA[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Dec 8, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIL9K1UUMW8[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 10, 2015)

*Jethro Tull - Bouree
*

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0[/ame]





.................


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 10, 2015)

*The Intro and the Outro by The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band*



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcrUuCDFLOQ[/ame]
_


(Many music instrument samples in this one!)_


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2015)

*Frank Zappa - Theme From Burnt Weeny Sandwich  *


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB-PYif7Fek[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 29, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwGvUSCMu28[/ame]


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 8, 2016)

I never knew this thread existed until the most recent posts brought it back to life. Not only is the topic interesting; whenever an old thread like this comes back to life, I wax nostalgic over the old timers who have died or disappeared, and the memories . . . It is closer to 'real life' than I care to admit.

My contribution to this thread is the art of Robbie Basho, a six and 12 string guitar composer and player, part of the Fahey / Kottke school. He composed long Raga-like pieces that flowed through my ragged mind like healing waters. Yes, in the '70s, my mind could be described that way. I think that was true of many of the minds who lived in that era and survived it.

When I saw this thread, so many instrumental pieces jumped into my mind. I'm mostly a classicist but the instrumental-only designation ruled out lieder, arias, opera, et c., but still left symphonic (symphonies, concertos, chamber music) and much non-vocal jazz and many, many other things. You probably have considerable knowledge of these already but you may not have heard of Basho. I know that there are many examples of streaming audio depicting his art but I chose this one:

"The 1st ever discovered footage of Robbie Basho!!!"

and these archived fragments of history:

Wiki - Robbie Basho

and

The Robbie Basho archives

A small vignette from that era: I worked at Univac in those days. A fellow engineer also had found his way to Basho's music. Basho came to town, playing at the UofM Student Union. My engineer friend, Jed, was all of 5'3" and feisty as hell. We both treated this as something of a religious experience, rapt, hanging on every chord and note. We were both offended by a loud, vulgar person seated at a nearby table, making loud, vulgar conversation with his equally . . . well, you get the idea. 

Finally, Jed had had enough. He stood up, grabbed a handful of peanuts, and threw them at the vulgar party, shouting "WILL. YOU. SHUT. UP?" The fellow could have demolished Jed with a flick of a finger. Instead, he and his party got up and left, glaring at us as they did so. We enjoyed the rest of the concert, victors without firing a shot.

P.S. I think that Jed may have been the original Jed-i warrior, using peanuts rather than a light saber.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2016)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I never knew this thread existed until the most recent posts brought it back to life. Not only is the topic interesting; whenever an old thread like this comes back to life, I wax nostalgic over the old timers who have died or disappeared, and the memories . . . It is closer to 'real life' than I care to admit.
> 
> My contribution to this thread is the art of Robbie Basho, a six and 12 string guitar composer and player, part of the Fahey / Kottke school. He composed long Raga-like pieces that flowed through my ragged mind like healing waters. Yes, in the '70s, my mind could be described that way. I think that was true of many of the minds who lived in that era and survived it.
> 
> ...




Beautiful music. Love the ethereal drones within!


----------



## BMOC (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to pump some life back into this thread if anyone is still interested. This is *Greg Howe*. Amazing guitarist. All of his albums are instrumental and his guitar playing is technically mind blowing. And believe it or not, he's the music director for Justin Timberlake and has provided guitar for Lady Antebellum, Christina Aguillara, P.Diddy, Rihanna. He was the former musical director for Michael Jackson and N'SYNC. Obviously he's well-paid so he can afford to do his own stuff for fun. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpUpS_K0f2U[/ame]
"Joker's Wild" from _Parallax_ (1995)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlBrzYtzStc[/ame]
"Faulty Outlet" from _Uncertain Terms_ (1994)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuUoOuXTO2I[/ame]
"The Portrait" from _Parallax_. Beautiful acoustic piece. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZH7x42ARMw[/ame]
"Wonderland in the Sky" from Tetsuo Sakurai's _Gentle Hearts_ tour (2004) featuring Howe (gtr), Akira Onozuka (kb), Dennis Chambers (w/an amazing drum solo), Tetsuo Sakurai (bs).


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 28, 2016)

Herb Alpert "Aranjuez (Mon Amour)" From Rise album

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32pyd7Iw3Ok&list=PLR35N6fXEoKwrvAGFLXVijCB8sIfReWHy"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32pyd7Iw3Ok&list=PLR35N6fXEoKwrvAGFLXVijCB8sIfReWHy[/ame]


----------

